# Guess the breed! (Picture heavy) - Results announced below pictures.



## SheepGirl

*Rules:*
There will be five pictures given, each of a different breed or a popular crossbreed. It is your job to guess the breed/cross correctly. Four breeds will be really popular, while the fifth will be a rare breed.

Some pictures (and breeds) can be mistaken for other breeds, so don't be discouraged if you can't figure it out!

*SHEEP* - 5/5 guessed correctly
*A* - First correct guess: daisychick (Suffolk)





*B* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Rambouillet)




*C* - First correct guess: 77Herford (White Headed Dorper)




*D* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Hog Island)




*E* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Corriedale)





*GOATS* - 5/5 guessed correctly
*A* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Nubian)




*B* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Cashmere)




*C* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Alpine)




*D* - First correct guess: daisychick (Kiko)




*E* - First correct guess: SmallFarmGirl (Boer)





*CATTLE* - 5/5 guessed correctly
*A* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Senepol)




*B* - First correct guess: daisychick (Angus)




*C* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Guernsey)




*D* - First correct guess: daisychick (Brahma)




*E* - First correct guess: daisychick (Hereford)





*HOGS* - 5/5 guessed correctly
*A* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Hampshire)




*B* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (American Guinea Hog)




*C* - First correct guess: marlowmanor ("Blue Butt" aka a Yorkshire/Hampshire cross)




*D* - First correct guess: 77Herford (Chester White)




*E* - First correct guess: marlowmanor (Duroc)





*RESULTS*
marlowmanor guessed 12 correctly!
daisychick guessed 5 correctly!
77Herford guessed 2 correctly!
SmallFarmGirl guessed 1 correctly!

Congratulations to all who played.
*
Would anyone be interested in me creating another round of this game?*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

AHH...  I can only do the goats:
A: I can't see it... :/
B: Angora??? 
C: Alpine/kilo 
D: Nigerian/Mytonic (fainter) 
C: BOER!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

I can do the goats
A is a Nubian
B is a Kiko
C is an Alpine
D is a Saneen
E is a Boer


----------



## daisychick

I will give a try to the cattle and the goats and a few sheep.

Sheep: A: Suffolk
            C: Katahdin

Goats: A: Nubian
            B: Spanish
            C: Alpine
            D: Kiko
            E: Boer

Cattle:  A: Limousin
             B:  Angus
             C:  Ayrshire
             D: Brahma
             E: Hereford


----------



## 77Herford

Sheep
1. Suffolk
2.  Don't know
3. White faced Dorper
4.  No idea
5. Romney

Goats
Nigerian
Spanish
French Alpine
Kiko
Boer

Cattle
San Gertudars I spelled that badly
Black Angus
Ayshire
Brahman
Hereford

Pigs
Bershire
Mulefoot
I don't know
Chester White
Tamworth

I think I named the title breed pictures as well, whoops.


----------



## SheepGirl

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> AHH...  I can only do the goats:
> A: I can't see it... :/
> B: Angora???
> C: Alpine/kilo
> D: Nigerian/Mytonic (fainter)
> C: BOER!!!


A: It shows up on my computer, so I'm not sure what the problem is. :/
B: Close!
C: Just an Alpine 
D: Nope.
E: Yep!


----------



## SheepGirl

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I can do the goats
> A is a Nubian
> B is a Kiko
> C is an Alpine
> D is a Saneen
> E is a Boer


A: Yep!
B: Nope.
C: Yep!
D: Nope.
E: Yep!


----------



## SheepGirl

daisychick said:
			
		

> I will give a try to the cattle and the goats and a few sheep.
> 
> Sheep: A: Suffolk
> C: Katahdin
> 
> Goats: A: Nubian
> B: Spanish
> C: Alpine
> D: Kiko
> E: Boer
> 
> Cattle:  A: Limousin
> B:  Angus
> C:  Ayrshire
> D: Brahma
> E: Hereford


Sheep
A: Yep!
C: Nope.

Goats
A: Yep!
B: Nope.
C: Yep!
D: Yep!
E: Yep!

Cattle
A: Nope.
B: Yep!
C: Nope.
D: Yep!
E: Yep!


----------



## SheepGirl

77Herford said:
			
		

> Sheep
> 1. Suffolk
> 2.  Don't know
> 3. White faced Dorper
> 4.  No idea
> 5. Romney
> 
> Goats
> Nigerian
> Spanish
> French Alpine
> Kiko
> Boer
> 
> Cattle
> San Gertudars I spelled that badly
> Black Angus
> Ayshire
> Brahman
> Hereford
> 
> Pigs
> Bershire
> Mulefoot
> I don't know
> Chester White
> Tamworth
> 
> I think I named the title breed pictures as well, whoops.


Sheep
A: Yep!
C: Yep!
E: Nope.

Goats
A: Nope.
B: Nope.
C: Yep!
D: Yep!
E: Yep!

Cattle
A: Nope.
B: Yep!
C: Nope.
D: Yep!
E: Yep!

Hogs
A: Nope.
B: Nope.
D: Yep!
E: Nope.


----------



## marlowmanor

Did some reasearch to figure out all the ones that didn't have a correct guess yet.

Goats
B is a Cashmere goat

Cows
A is a Santa Gertrudis bull
C is a Guernsey cow

Sheep
B is a group of Merino sheep
D is a Hog Island Sheep
E is a Corriedale sheep

Hogs
A is a Hampshire pig
B is a Guinea Hog
C is an Old Spot pig
E is a Duroc?


----------



## SheepGirl

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Did some reasearch to figure out all the ones that didn't have a correct guess yet.
> 
> Goats
> B is a Cashmere goat
> 
> Cows
> A is a Santa Gertrudis bull
> C is a Guernsey cow
> 
> Sheep
> B is a group of Merino sheep
> D is a Hog Island Sheep
> E is a Corriedale sheep
> 
> Hogs
> A is a Hampshire pig
> B is a Guinea Hog
> C is an Old Spot pig
> E is a Duroc?


Goats
B: Yep!

Cows
A: Nope.
C: Yep!

Sheep
B: Close!
D: Yep!
E: Yep!

Hogs
A: Yep!
B: Yep!
C: Nope.
E: Yep!


----------



## marlowmanor

Sheep
B is a Polypay?

Cows
A is a Senepol


----------



## SheepGirl

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sheep
> B is a Polypay?
> 
> Cows
> A is a Senepol


Sheep: Nope. It is a finewool breed; it is to America as the Merino is to Australia.
Cattle: Yep!


----------



## marlowmanor

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep
> B is a Polypay?
> 
> Cows
> A is a Senepol
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep: Nope. It is a finewool breed; it is to America as the Merino is to Australia.
> Cattle: Yep!
Click to expand...

The sheep is a Rambouillet then. That was my next guess anyway when I was looking at them!

This has been frustrating, but educational!  I actually found a site online that has every breed of all livestock. It's fascinating! It has every breed of every form of livestock with origins and pictures (if they are available). 
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/


----------



## SheepGirl

Yep, it is a Rambouillet 

Glad to hear you've had fun with it! And I love that site  Must've taken them a LONG time to compile information about ALL of those breeds!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Pigs  C.

 Yorkshire cross?


----------



## SheepGirl

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Pigs  C.
> 
> Yorkshire cross?


It is a Yorkshire cross, but there is a specific name for this cross.


----------



## marlowmanor

I totally forgot about the pig! 

Is it a hampshire/yorkshire cross? Is it called a blue butt pig?


----------



## SheepGirl

Yep!


----------



## marlowmanor

> Would anyone be interested in me creating another round of this game?









I have enjoyed figuring out the breeds! I've been learning all kinds of things!


----------



## EllieMay

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Would anyone be interested in me creating another round of this game?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/47b20s0.gif
> 
> I have enjoyed figuring out the breeds!* I've been learning all kinds of things!*
Click to expand...

.

*     x2*


----------

